# mozz



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried to make mozz today, same as i've been doing for months and its all cottage-cheese looking. seems this time of year, it stops working, so i'm not really suprised. but, wondering if it doesn't shape up soon, can i do something else, like put it into the press? what would that make? (a mess? dog food?) worth trying or no?


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Use instead of ricotta in lasagna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------

